# Removing A Vostok Movement From It's Case.



## Joseph Divito (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm relatively new to collecting mechanical watches, and am interested in learning to do basic maintenance myself. I have an ultrasonic watch cleaning machine and cleaning solution, and I've had good luck so far with an old Timex wind-up. I also have a couple Vostok wind-ups, one of which is special to me because my high school teacher brought it back from Russia when he went there on a teach exchange program.

I tried unsuccessfully to remove the movement from a "guinea pig" Vostok watch that's very similar to the one I care about. For the life of me I can't figure out how to remove the stem that sets the time and winds the watch. It's much more difficult to figure out than the Timex I recently worked on.

How does the stem come out so the movement can be liberated from the case?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Joseph Divito said:


> I tried unsuccessfully to remove the movement from a "guinea pig" Vostok watch
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


Joe

Never heard that term









The only Vostok I've got has a small pin hole in the back next to the winding stem, if yours is anything like mine you just need to press the end of a pin in it and the stem should come out. If not post a pic of the back, someone with far more knowledge than me should be able to help.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Picture? Movement caliber?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

if it is a push button release, then don't push too hard or you may have to remove the dial and reset the pullpiece or your stem won't stay in (done it times many







)

john


----------



## Joseph Divito (Feb 28, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Picture? Movement caliber?


The watch is very similar to this example currently on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Russian-Vostok-Militar...ksid=p1638.m118

eBay item# 250038110346

Mine is older, but is a manual wind, 17 Jewel movement with screw down stem just like this one. I am not sure how often they change their movement designs, but the example on eBay is described as having a model 2414A movement.


----------

